# vector 20,000,000 candle power



## billybad (Apr 23, 2006)

it is vector model vec192 was wondering if anyone had one of these thinking about getting one but know nothing about them ty for any info:help:


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 24, 2006)

Never heard that one before any links? Are you sure it wasn't 2 million?

AlexGT


----------



## Rando (Apr 24, 2006)

The Harbor Freight 35w HID is labelled as a 30,000,000 CP spot. This could be something similar.


----------



## larryk (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's a link,

http://boatandrvaccessories.com/VEC-192.htm


----------



## billybad (Apr 24, 2006)

here is link to it on there website
http://www.vectormfg.com/catalog/ve...ower-series-rechargeable-spotlight-p-282.html


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Is this thing brighter than the mighty Thor 15Mcp? I thought the Thor 15Mcp was th brightest non-Hid light you could buy.


----------



## bexteck (Apr 24, 2006)

Guess we just have to wait for someone to buy one and do a comparison.

Who's it going to be?


----------



## Sway (Apr 24, 2006)

Same light was discussed in this thread.

Later
Kelly


----------

